# timing on a 17-5 motor



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

hi i want to on on the time on 17-5 motor. iff i set it all hight would the motor work good or iff i lower it a little bit would i go fast or not


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Crank it to the moon!


----------



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

ok it make it faster


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Higher timing will raise the max RPM, but it also creates a little more heat. I would say crank the timing all the way up and then gear for temp on off road or on road, and lap times on oval.


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Generally we crank it all the way up and gear it to be in the 130 degree range at the end of the run (oval racing). Just keep an eye on your lap times and see where they are going. Every motor seems to have it's own sweet spot. I had one that ran hotter with a lower rollout, yet my lap times were just as good as anyone elses.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

bossman357 said:


> hi i want to on on the time on 17-5 motor. iff i set it all hight would the motor work good or iff i lower it a little bit would i go fast or not


It depends on your usage. In off road I found that I was faster turning the timing DOWN which creates more torque and cooler temps, and then adjusting my gearing to get back up to top end speed.Top end was on par with the fast brushed guys , but I had a ton of torque for out of the pocket accelleration.I would probally take this approach to run a 17.5 in a touring car where there is increased drivetrain drag also. But in my 1/12 car on a large track i crank the timing up to get more top end out of it.


----------



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

iff you heat the rotor to hot would you dam it


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

If you get the rotor too hot, it will loose its magnetic properties quicker.

They all will eventually anyway, but heat kills everything.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Bossman357, I got one real hottttt, readings on the rotor dropped from 1275 to 850, also changed color from silver to a gold color from the melted insulation on the windings.


----------



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey Ron isn't that the way you Florida guys run them. Gear 'em till they thermal then back off a tooth. :wave:


98Ron said:


> Bossman357, I got one real hottttt, readings on the rotor dropped from 1275 to 850, also changed color from silver to a gold color from the melted insulation on the windings.


----------



## hotspot (Oct 9, 2001)

I have only had lrp motors.. On a novak is it done the same way as the lrp.. Turn the endbell counter clockwise?


----------



## teamhooked13 (Feb 15, 2007)

how do you advance timing in brushless motor?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

teamhooked13 said:


> how do you advance timing in brushless motor?


I would assume you loosen the three screws on the endbell, then rotate counter clockwise? Yes/No?

Are the solder tabs keyed to the colored ring, so that rotates as a unit, or does the ring rotate seperately?


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2003)

wazzer said:


> I would assume you loosen the three screws on the endbell, then rotate counter clockwise? Yes/No?
> 
> Are the solder tabs keyed to the colored ring, so that rotates as a unit, or does the ring rotate seperately?


The solder tabs stay, the ring moves...
Most get that one notch on the ring to line up with
the rear edge of the rearmost solder tab...


----------



## rcman444 (Jul 14, 2007)

Its Cheating


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

rcman444 said:


> Its Cheating


Not unless it states no adjustable timing, then you have to battle with the speedos because now they are coming with adjustable timing. I guess if it wasn't legal, they wouldn't have been approved to use.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

rcman444 said:


> Its Cheating


no its not! it's tuning, no different than changing brushes and springs in a brushed motor.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

420 Tech R/C said:


> no its not! it's tuning, no different than changing brushes and springs in a brushed motor.


also wouldnt cutting the comm advance timing too, consider that cheating too i guess...


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Cutting the comm dosnt Advance the timming


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

bojo said:


> Cutting the comm dosnt Advance the timming


Doesn't. And does.

Doesn't change the angular relationship of the brushes to the magnets but the smaller the com gets, the earlier the brushes fire because they wrap around the com further. Lots of people used to take brand new stock motors and cut the com most of the way to increase brush wrap and take advanateg of this fact to get more power.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

yes smaller comm gives more RPM but does not advance the timming.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

And cutting it down so small made it so they would buy motors more too


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

bojo said:


> yes smaller comm gives more RPM but does not advance the timming.


It doesn't change the angular relationship between the magnets and the brushes but it does make the brush contact the next com segment sooner - _just like advancing the timing_.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

OK Just like.


----------

